# Newest Member into the Pen Makers Guild!!!!



## seamus7227 (Jul 23, 2012)

~CONGRATS!!!~


I would like to congratulate Rich Littlestone(Rich L) for being accepted into the Pen Makers Guild recently! I cant wait to see his submission pen! For those not familiar with the PMG, you must submit a "Masterpiece" pen and a panel of Judges determines the outcome. Here are the Rules


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have seen his work, and I would say that his acceptance was a no brainer.  Congrats Rich!

Jason


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations Rich.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep, no surprise there. Great job Rich!

David


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 23, 2012)

No picture, didn't happen :biggrin:

Congrats!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the PMG.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 25, 2012)

Having seen his work first hand, it was an easy decision.  He is one of the best independent pen makers on the planet.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Guild, Rich....well deserved!!!!


----------



## el_d (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats Rich.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2012)

No surprise here either. Rich is an artist. Congratulations Rich!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 25, 2012)

At the top of the game Congrats Rich!


----------



## Flaturner (Jul 27, 2012)

Well done, Rich!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Way to go, Rich!


----------



## Rich L (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm embarrassed that I hadn't seen this thread until now - I don't typically watch this forum but _thank you all so much_! It's a pleasure interacting with you all and I hope to meet every one of you someday.

Cheers, :bananen_smilies046:
Rich


----------



## Toni (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations Rich!!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been an avid fan of your work since I first heard of you. The PMG certainly has some very good penmakers already but they certainly have gained by your acceptance. Looking forward to seeing your masterpiece.
Congrats Rich.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I had never looked at is pens.  Wow what masterpieces he does create.  Congrats


----------



## Ligget (Aug 17, 2012)

Well done Rich, well deserved!


----------

